# How would Dupstep and Djent sound together?



## RG7 (Sep 18, 2010)

Im no fan of dupstep but I was just wondering if anyone had thought of mixing Djenty guitars with dupstep beats?

Any bands/records/mixes of this happening? 

Let me know.

Peace


----------



## RawrItsRaptor (Sep 18, 2010)

i love dubstep but dubstep metal sounds like shit.


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (Sep 18, 2010)

probably incredibly annoying


----------



## pineappleman (Sep 18, 2010)

I believe what you are looking for is the Bulb song "Jenitals".


----------



## Ext789 (Sep 19, 2010)

THE


----------



## jaretthale78 (Sep 19, 2010)

it would sound like shit ;p


----------



## Arterial (Sep 19, 2010)

pineappleman said:


> I believe what you are looking for is the Bulb song "Jenitals".



Jenitals isnt dubstep...

and personally, i prefer the two genres stay apart. who knows what people will come up with though.


----------



## KoenDercksen (Sep 19, 2010)

I have wondered about this as well, and me being a big dubstep fan, I think I'm going to try sometime when I have some free time available. Which might be this afternoon


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Sep 19, 2010)

Possibly the most rage inducing thing I could think of...But you should go for it


----------



## Prydogga (Sep 19, 2010)

^


----------



## JohnIce (Sep 19, 2010)

Ext789 said:


> THE


 
That was interesting... not sure if I like it or not but I've definately never heard anything like that before.


----------



## Kr1zalid (Sep 19, 2010)

JohnIce said:


> That was interesting... not sure if I like it or not but I've definately never heard anything like that before.


 
Same here, I'm actually attracted to the music! But hey, that's just me 

Btw, what is dubstep??


----------



## KoenDercksen (Sep 19, 2010)

Kr1zalid said:


> Same here, I'm actually attracted to the music! But hey, that's just me
> 
> Btw, what is dubstep??


 


It's an electronic genre famous for its dissonant wobble bass lines. I love it


----------



## liamh (Sep 19, 2010)

Dont do it.


----------



## Tones (Sep 19, 2010)

YouTube - Circles: The Frontline

i thought this was pretty cool, until i heard the vocalist


----------



## metalvince333 (Sep 19, 2010)

Ext789 said:


> THE


DUDE! thats fuckin amazing! like a djenty Genghis Tron!


----------



## harkonnen8 (Sep 19, 2010)

Dubstep is amazing  I would like to hear some kick-ass dubmetal.


----------



## avenger (Sep 19, 2010)

Ext789 said:


> THE


Shit that was actaully alot better then I thought it would be.

Cheers!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 19, 2010)

The Algorithm is actually killer.


----------



## shredguitar7 (Sep 19, 2010)

listen to anything by a guy named " Benga " hes pretty good. i dig it every now and again to freak innocent people out in my car.


----------



## xJeremiahx (Sep 19, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> The Algorithm is actually killer.


 
Hit or miss for me. Some parts of the songs were great...other parts just shouldn't exist.


----------



## Arterial (Sep 19, 2010)

shredguitar7 said:


> listen to anything by a guy named " Benga " hes pretty good. i dig it every now and again to freak innocent people out in my car.


 

ive also gotten into this song:


----------



## bulb (Sep 20, 2010)

I am planning on attempting to mix agressive guitar driven music with dubstep in the near future.
Already found a couple people who want to collab, its just about finding the time and seeing how we can make it work and if the result wont fail miserably!


----------



## Tones (Sep 20, 2010)

bulb said:


> I am planning on attempting to mix agressive guitar driven music with dubstep in the near future.
> Already found a couple people who want to collab, its just about finding the time and seeing how we can make it work and if the result wont fail miserably!


basically a kick ass synth would do the trick. Like a moog little phatty or something like that. My friend has one of those and it makes some of the most ridiculous sounds I have ever heard. You can modify the types of waves, to the attack time, decay.. etc.. etc.. of course the person playing the synth matters as well but that's just one piece of gear worth checking out


----------



## Antimatter (Sep 20, 2010)

Well bulb is doing it so it must be a good idea


----------



## Despised_0515 (Sep 20, 2010)

Honestly, I don't see it blending too well unless it's just dub interludes here and there. Think Red Seas Fire


----------



## hauntedairport (Sep 22, 2010)

check this :
its a song i made with some djent spots and an electronic-noir ending
i dont know exactly what dubstep is, but take a listen!


----------



## synrgy (Sep 22, 2010)

Personally, I feel like there's a tempo problem.

Dubstep generally resides in the 130bpm range, with a lot of half-time feel that makes it sound like 65bpm.

Conversely, Drum N Bass/Jungle is usually around the 170bpm range, which is much more suitable for riffs IMHO.

Regardless, as much as I love the concept in theory, I have yet to hear a true metal/electronic hybrid that I thought was even remotely acceptable. Generally, the artists I hear that try to bridge the gap don't have enough familiarity with one side or the other. In other words, the good electronic producers can't write sick guitar riffs, and the good guitar players don't know how to produce sick warbly basslines. That's a gross over-generalization, but I think you'll all understand the point I'm getting at..


----------



## Milo (Sep 22, 2010)

it would sound like attack attack! and bulb. Not a good combo.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 22, 2010)

i´ve been thinking about trying it with a low-pass filter with a high resonance setting on guitar tracks to do the wobble sound. or some kind of EQ filter thingy anyway. you´d have to have one before and one after the distortion though, i think... i dunno.

basically just treating bass and guitars like synths when doing the wobble effects.


----------



## Pauly (Sep 22, 2010)

A fair few people who either write and produce metal have also produced Dubstep stuff under an alias, but as others have said I've never heard anyone really pull off the two. There's stuff like that Excision mix with Raining Blood thrown in, but it didn't work v. well and you have to look at stuff like FLA's Millennium album for a guitar/beats mix that was killer (sounds really dated now though!). 

I think the main problem is that the guitars will be fighting for space with the wob-wob mid bass (not the sub bass obviously), tempo isn't so much of a problem because the kind of dubstep you'd imagine guitars being married to is more the 'mechastep' stuff like Excision puts out which is generally a little faster than the more dubby dubstep that's slower and more laid back. It often has little double-time sections too... Djentstep could be a a good thing. Like, Whalestep here but Djentstep:


Also nobody should be listening to dubstep without some kind of sub-woofer. No sub-bass = half the music gone lol. It's also well worth hearing it in a live context because the music REALLY comes to life then, it's hard to replicate the trouser-browning depth of the bass at home. Good vibrations, essentially. A few mainstream clubs are playing this, for example (you're only a decade behind the dubstep scene chaps). I normally hate La Roux but when I've been out, heard this and the sub-bass comes rolling in... <3


On my laptop you can't even hear it haha, but through a good PA the bass is devastating and makes anything else they put out later on sound weak.

Anyway, I could imagine this sort of stuff with guitars:
 
^ minus the vocals


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 22, 2010)

i´ve been thinking more about performing dnb/dubstep type music (i don´t nescessarily want to separate the two entirely, as i like blening the best of many genres together) with normal instruments only. maybe bring in synths where they could add more to the experience, like the wobble bass in dubstep. i like how Pendulum are more on the edge between DNB and rock than just sticking to a side, but i feel like they switch between the two more than just do it all the way.

also, if you guys want to hear a repetitive genre, try raggaeton. seriously, they all have the SAME FUCKING DRUMS


----------



## Winspear (Sep 22, 2010)

Funny you should say that - I'm working on a 30-40 minute track of this style. Meshuggah+Excision+Venetian Snares pretty much sums up the idea. 
It seems the general consensus in this thread is that it wouldn't work very well...However, I've got it in my head and it's awesome. The hardest bit will be getting the mixing right so that it doesn't sound awful - somebody mentioned Excisions take on Raining Blood. Yeah - it was shit. But not much thought went into it imo.
I can easily imagine Excision mixed with Meshuggah working incredibly well


----------



## grantcooper2 (Sep 23, 2010)

haha I am also currently working on some electronic tunes that have both dubstep and djent influence. I think it was just a matter of time, nice to see others doing the same. the collective human conscious hard at work I see.

did two joke songs awhile back just for fun in garage band (first time playing around, nothing serious) http://www.myspace.com/aijaelkha

but now I am putting some effort into it and trying to come up with something unique. can't wait to hear what others are going to do within this influence, I see some people think it won't work but I have faith! I think dubstep/djent are pretty similar in a lot of ways, especially the DEEEEEEP groove'age factor.


----------



## meisterjager (Sep 23, 2010)

Dubstep broke my old Fiesta's suspension. 1000 watts of bass on crappy old springs that were probably stock, in a car running 120k miles just does no one any favours.

That being said, no one's mentioned Ted Maul yet.. but I guess they're more DnB than Dubstep.


----------



## Pauly (Sep 23, 2010)

Haha that's sig-worthy.

Also, Pendulum  first album was great, but I don't enjoy anything they've done sine, lost a lot of the drum'n'bass side of their sound. Sucks.


----------



## Jontain (Sep 23, 2010)

Would be an interesting combo, some dubstep does appeal to me but alot of it is not that great, for me.

If it was done well I think it would be ok, otherwise I think the sounds would get in the way of one another, wouldn't mind hearing some attempts mind.


----------



## synrgy (Sep 23, 2010)

Pauly said:


> Haha that's sig-worthy.
> 
> Also, Pendulum  first album was great, but I don't enjoy anything they've done sine, lost a lot of the drum'n'bass side of their sound. Sucks.



Derail here, but... I think it was just a matter of feasibility. They made a choice to 'convert' to a fully live band as opposed to the trio of producers they were when they did the first album. They'd probably need an extra 12 people and an extra truck full of gear at every show to pull off all the layers they did on the first album in a fully live context. I get that _In Silico_ is a more stripped down sound, but considering it's all live material, I like it as much as I liked _Hold Your Colour_ but for different reasons. Like it or not, I think we can still probably agree that it was a big and brave step in the right direction for that corner of the music world, 'cause the DJ/dubplate culture was getting completely out of control. Ever since Pendulum made the switch, we've seen a giant increase in producers branching out into doing Live PA sets, and I think that's a beautiful thing. 

Sorry for the OT derail.


----------



## EliNoPants (Sep 26, 2010)

jesusfucktits, i missed this thread, i've only checked out Algorithm so far, and i've already got a bit of a boner...i shall definitely be checking this out more tomorrow when i'm sober


----------



## Jims (Sep 26, 2010)

DUBSWORTH-THE SPIT BROTHERS on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

Scroll down to "ugly mon" in the player
(if it hasn't already been posted)

also check the lamb of god remix here:
http://soundcloud.com/1point5/tracks?page=2

Not stricly djent, but if this can work I dont see why djent wouldnt.


----------



## _detox (Sep 26, 2010)

I like the idea, as long as it's pulled off well.

I think Enter Shikari have been bordering on a dubstep/rock mix with their newer stuff:


or


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Sep 26, 2010)

I have a ridiculous synth and an 8 string.

I could try this, but I'm not going to. If anything, I'd do drum n' bass mixed with djent, or breakcore and djent.

In fact, I already started sequencing a breakcore song featuring samples from my 8 string.
http://soundclick.com/share?songid=9690611
Its very very very unfinished.


----------



## Jims (Sep 27, 2010)

_detox said:


> I like the idea, as long as it's pulled off well.
> 
> I think Enter Shikari have been bordering on a dubstep/rock mix with their newer stuff:
> 
> ...





Enter Shikari release a studio album like that and they would seriously go up in my books even though its pretty main stream stuff in its self


----------



## PeteyG (Sep 27, 2010)

VicerExciser said:


> Honestly, I don't see it blending too well unless it's just dub interludes here and there. Think Red Seas Fire



We haven't really done anything too much like dubstep as an interlude just yet I don't think, really we add whatever suits the music, but who knows.

I decided to cover a little bit of Gamma Ray Burst by Downlink (I think, could be wrong) on my RGA a while back, it sounds like this.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/791394/GRB.mp3


----------



## Clocks (Sep 27, 2010)

This sounds interesting im gonna try this and post the results!


----------



## Leuchty (Sep 27, 2010)

I think it would be fucking amazing.


----------



## Asrial (Sep 27, 2010)

I will begin to define the genre in theory:
Thy shall be known as "Djentstep"!
The genre mixes the electronic, wobbly bass-line of dubstep with a heavy, distorted sound found in the experimental metal sub-genre of "Djent". The genre of drum n' bass are also incorporated into the genre.
The genre are usually played by a regular band setup of drums, guitar (usually extended range), vocalist and bassist. Synthesizers, keyboards and MIDI-instruments in general are also incorporated into making the synthetic sound, while the guitar and the other instruments are keeping the metal influences true.

The drums used in this genre are usually electronically produced, to giving it a more drum n' bass-like feel, though are dubbed over 1:1 with a regular drumset.
The guitars are normally heavily distorted, and are playing the main riffs of the song, and eventual guitar solos. The guitars are normally 7-stringed or more, to compliment the already bass-heavy dubstep and drum n' bass influences.
The bass guitars are playing along the synth-generated bassline, but when it isn't present, the bass guitar usually got a life on its own, playing bass solos and more intense versions of the riffs that the guitars are playing.
The synthesizers are the main generator of the bassline. It is not always generating the bassline though, and can easily change role into a more ambient sound.

Main influences to this genre are bands like Algorithm, Pendulum, In flames and Periphery. Misha "Bulb" Mansoor, guitarist of Periphery, are currently trying to innovate the genre, yet no extra information has been released up to date.

Hope it's useful enough info.


----------



## Pauly (Sep 27, 2010)

PeteyG said:


> We haven't really done anything too much like dubstep as an interlude just yet I don't think, really we add whatever suits the music, but who knows.
> 
> I decided to cover a little bit of Gamma Ray Burst by Downlink (I think, could be wrong) on my RGA a while back, it sounds like this.
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/791394/GRB.mp3



That's awesome. Very much like the sort of sound I'd created in my head. The spazzy nature of the synths when replaced with guitars creates something quite interesting. Sub bass + ERG guitars = flawless victory.

Repped for proof of concept haha.


----------



## leandroab (Sep 29, 2010)

If properly done (production and songwriting-wise) it could sound amazing.


----------



## UGH (Sep 30, 2010)

The likelihood of the word "djent" permeating everyday/common, language/culture is pretty slim. As is the likelihood of this amalgamation of musical sub-genres sounding coherent/good, especially together....


----------



## HoodieWhatie (Sep 30, 2010)

this is the closest Metal has come to bonding with dubstep. I dont think a single band has actually created a full lenght album. I think its a good idea yet to be correctly utilized. 

yea...but here...gift.


----------



## thekingmaker (Sep 30, 2010)

ISLES on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


the dude from HORSE remixed one of their songs, its kinda....dubsteppy


----------



## thanatos (Sep 30, 2010)

Coming from a metal background and producing drum'n'bass... i've tried to melt both genre but i don't think it could work.
The problem is mostly technical.
In dnb the main instrument is the bass . it SHOULD goes from 30 Hz (with a spike at 50 hz) to 10 khz. so basicly bass fill up the whole spectrum. it's the same with dubstep.
example this tune
OF GOD - Dimebag (of god/jswitch/dro & drdn) - SoundCloud

this tune use at the same time guitar and heavy bassline. and listen to it : the guitar is the high range to let the bass fill up the spectrum.
So you can't mix heavy palm muted riff with heavy distored massline. you got to choose one. 
you have three choice
You put guitar in front but the drum and the bass are left behind : you sound like metal and not like electronic metal music ...your synth play high pitched note
You put guitar in front but with lots of sub bass : you could put heavy gabba kick under the guitar with no bass. it work like in lots of bezerker or atari teenage riot song. 
you put the bass in front but the guitar play only high pitched note

To sum up you can't have at the same time palm muted riff with electronic bass...


----------



## british beef (Sep 30, 2010)

Me and one of the guitarists, Roman of excessum (Excessum [ON HIATUS: News soon] on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads) Are starting a band that will incorporate aspects of dubstep, Intelligent dance music and various other electronic genres into a "Djent" sort of band. Imagine Monuments meets the arusha accord meets excision meets aphex twin and your halfway there. 
Were in the process of writing at the minute and were looking for more members around the Bristol UK area. I think it can be done but it wall be interspersed in a way that there will be "wobbles" used in riffs for effect and used in their own sections.

edit: The project will be called REPTILITRON so look out for it


----------



## GUT-G (Oct 16, 2010)

Anyone need a vocalist for this kind of project in the UK (or elsewhere for that matter!), I will be more than up for it! Currently trying to create something along the same lines but would love to collaborate with some other people.


----------



## GUT-G (Oct 16, 2010)

Oh Yeah! Distance is one of the pioneers of dubstep and loves his metal. It is very evident on this track: 





Blurring the lines between a bassline and a guitar line? Oh where have I heard of that idea before? Maybe 8 string guitars? Haha!


----------



## C2Aye (Oct 16, 2010)

I attempted something along those lines; dubstep with guitars and a bass instead of synths.

SoundClick artist: Sithu Aye - page with MP3 music downloads

As for putting djenty guitars into a dubstep song? I'm not really sure if that would work. I'm happy enough with wobble bass as it is


----------



## anthonyferguson (Nov 28, 2010)

Sorry for the bump, but I've been bumming off this track for a while now, and while I know it probably isn't to everyones' liking, some bits are downright awesome.


----------



## Customisbetter (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks for bumping this Tony! 



PeteyG said:


> We haven't really done anything too much like dubstep as an interlude just yet I don't think, really we add whatever suits the music, but who knows.
> 
> I decided to cover a little bit of Gamma Ray Burst by Downlink (I think, could be wrong) on my RGA a while back, it sounds like this.
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/791394/GRB.mp3



This was like colliding with a plane propeller in slow motion. Fucking awesome.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 28, 2010)

I was thinking of making a djentstep band as it goes (Yes I just went there).


----------



## Sofos (Nov 28, 2010)

lol i had the idea last night of mixing Dubstep and Death Metal lol. Def gonna try it.


----------



## LOGfanforever90 (Nov 28, 2010)

I remember when my brother first showed me dubstep.

First track: "Wow, this is pretty cool! Love the beat!"

Second track: "Wait, this sounds exactly like the first track..."

Third track: *Walks away from computer*


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 28, 2010)

Its not far off being Sybreed to be honest, I have a lot of ideas in my head though of how it could work. Think I'm going to try start something, been thinking of it for a while.


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 28, 2010)

Tones said:


> basically a kick ass synth would do the trick. Like a moog little phatty or something like that. My friend has one of those and it makes some of the most ridiculous sounds I have ever heard. You can modify the types of waves, to the attack time, decay.. etc.. etc.. of course the person playing the synth matters as well but that's just one piece of gear worth checking out



Misha already uses an Access Virus TI Polar IIRC... Definitely a step and a half above most of it's competitors


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 28, 2010)

LOGfanforever90 said:


> I remember when my brother first showed me dubstep.
> 
> First track: "Wow, this is pretty cool! Love the beat!"
> 
> ...





That was more or less my reaction. It's pretty cool, but it definitely doesn't shift and change enough for my liking.

Prefer the industrial beats


----------



## matty2fatty (Nov 28, 2010)

tonywozere said:


> Sorry for the bump, but I've been bumming off this track for a while now, and while I know it probably isn't to everyones' liking, some bits are downright awesome.




that actually wasn't bad. It's too bad the band seemed to cross every douche-bag scene move off during the course of the video


----------



## Randy (Nov 28, 2010)

If there's one thing I've learned repeatedly in my transition into adulthood, it's that there is a lot of music I either like or find mildly enjoyable that is written/performed by people I don't like or disagree with. I work in an office, daily I either wear a suit or dirty yard-work clothes, I watch football, listen to classic rock, chop wood, do my own plumbing and construction... there's pretty much nothing about the "scene" life that I can relate; but for 3:30 - 4:00 minutes, if it sounds good, I'm going to enjoy it. The life they lead or the life I go back to after listening to it has no bearing on the time spent listening. 

I know, it's a totally off-topic of a rant but considering the stigma surrounding anything "trendy" and the fact this is a "djent and dubstep" thread, it was worth mentioning.


----------



## sol niger 333 (Nov 29, 2010)

tonywozere said:


> Sorry for the bump, but I've been bumming off this track for a while now, and while I know it probably isn't to everyones' liking, some bits are downright awesome.




At 3:09 I felt a level of embarrassment I dont ever want to feel again. Even my cat looked embarrassed. He put his embarrassed little paws over his eyes.


----------



## Variant (Nov 29, 2010)

sol niger 333 said:


> At 3:09 I felt a level of embarrassment I dont ever want to feel again. Even my cat looked embarrassed. He put his embarrassed little paws over his eyes.



 If they were looking to up the dance ante over Attack Attack! and Abandon All Ships, they did it in spades!


----------



## CooleyJr (Nov 29, 2010)

I'd like to hear some more dubstep that doesn't sound like spaztic remixes that were done in 5-10 minutes.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Nov 29, 2010)

Made by one of our members


----------



## squid-boy (Nov 29, 2010)

My friend peaked over my shoulder as I was surfin' this thread and said, "Djebstep?", which to me, sounds like a bad genre of pornography. Not a good bad, either.


----------



## anthonyferguson (Nov 29, 2010)

sol niger 333 said:


> At 3:09 I felt a level of embarrassment I dont ever want to feel again. Even my cat looked embarrassed. He put his embarrassed little paws over his eyes.



I know, that completely spoiled the video for me....


----------



## Asrial (Nov 29, 2010)

squid-boy said:


> My friend peaked over my shoulder as I was surfin' this thread and said, "Djebstep?", which to me, sounds like a bad genre of pornography. Not a good bad, either.


My feelings = hurt 
But the rudebrat-mix is friggin sweet. Would definately like an album filled with that.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Nov 29, 2010)

my buddy is a DJ an i have been wanting to hook up with him for a while now just to see what we could come up with. i think if done right it has the potential to be cool


----------



## JamesM (Nov 29, 2010)

As much as I enjoy good dubstep, I'm becoming very annoyed with the genre. It's everywhere, and everyone thinks they've discovered something new. The exact same way everyone was with djent, and to a certain extent still is.

Stop. Remixing. Everything.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Nov 29, 2010)

Someone cover this, I would but I'm lazy.


----------



## Variant (Nov 30, 2010)

The Armada said:


> As much as I enjoy good dubstep, I'm becoming very annoyed with the genre. It's everywhere, and everyone thinks they've discovered something new. The exact same way everyone was with djent, and to a certain extent still is.
> 
> Stop. Remixing. Everything.



 Indeed. 



_*"From the people who brought you "Everyone Loves Raymond", and "Everyone Hates Chris", it's a story about hipsters everywhere: 

Everyone Thinks They Discovered Dubstep

Coming to IFC Spring 2011... and rerunning episodes ironically Summer 2011."*_


----------



## wotofok (Jan 8, 2011)

IMO, dubstep isn't really music.


----------



## The Reverend (Jan 8, 2011)

wotofok said:


> IMO, dubstep isn't really music.



As much as I hate the genre, I have to vehemently disagree. I know some hipsters at Rice University who listen to static and feedback.

Yes, I said static and feedback.

If it's sound waves, and they derive pleasure from it, it's music.


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 8, 2011)

wotofok said:


> IMO, dubstep isn't really music.



Your definition of music is very strange then....

Noticeable rhythm? Check
Melody or any melodic dynamic at all? Check
Can it be heard by a human being? Check

Its music.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Jan 8, 2011)

wotofok said:


> IMO, dubstep isn't really music.



Easier way Custom:

Someone claims it to be music? Check

It's music.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Jan 8, 2011)

Not "real" djent but hey, it's groovy and somewhat on-topic!
Warning - this band contains lame deathcore musicians.


----------



## Kavnar (Jan 8, 2011)

A lot of dubstep is metal influenced anyway and some of it is really great:



A 'djent'/dubstep project could work but I don't think that I'd personally be into it. It's definitely worth experimenting but both genres stand alone great and I don't think a hybrid would work very well.


----------



## JamieB (Jan 9, 2011)

This sounds djenty

listen to the drop sounds like heavy bens and a lot of triplet palm muting


----------



## Jims (Jan 16, 2011)

Antikythera Mechanism [Pt. 1] by The Algorithm on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

bump with this...seems to fit the description to a extent


----------



## sell2792 (Mar 13, 2011)

The two would be awesome together. Hopefully something quality close to this comes out soon.


----------



## -42- (Mar 13, 2011)

> How would Dupstep and Djent sound together?



Lots of polyrhythmic 'wob wob wobs' with plenty of mids and a tight low end.

Duh.


----------



## JamesM (Mar 13, 2011)

Mod. Please lock this. Don't want this terrible idea to spread any further.


----------



## NaYoN (Mar 13, 2011)

The Armada said:


> Mod. Please lock this. Don't want this terrible idea to spread any further.



Yes, just because you think it is a terrible idea mods should lock this, right? Opinions aren't a good thing.


----------



## templton89 (Mar 14, 2011)

not exactly djent/dub but i think Prodigy took some steps in that direction almost a decade ago. 

and in recent years I've heard some stuff that popped up here with mixed elements of metal/core and some sort of hard electronic music.
Big chocolate remixes, TDVP, brokencyde (*barf*), emmure's solar flare homicide had something to it before one of the breakdowns. 

I think it's only a matter of time before we hear more djent and dub step come together (besides the Algorithm).


----------



## Nats (Mar 14, 2011)

no


----------



## Kali Yuga (Mar 15, 2011)

I don't really like djent but I think it could be kind of cool, as long as it kept out the whiny and metalcore vocals that turn me off djent. I like the beginning of that Circles song posted here. I would like to see more djent with electronic influences and parts... if only these band would get some un-sissified vocals.


----------



## MikeH (Mar 15, 2011)

NaYoN said:


> Yes, just because you think it is a terrible idea mods should lock this, right? Opinions aren't a good thing.



Neither is a sense of humor.


----------



## Luuk (Mar 18, 2011)

Marv Attaxx said:


> Made by one of our members




That was pretty awesome, thanks for posting!


----------



## diatron5 (Mar 18, 2011)

this is a cool thread. I'm not super big on dubstep but I always saw the similarities between the two genre's. Especially in their recent nearly simultaneous rises to popularity.


----------



## CannibalKiller (May 20, 2012)

probably like Jetpacks Was Yes?


----------



## Marv Attaxx (May 20, 2012)

this is more deathcore than djent but whatever:


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (May 20, 2012)

Both are about being weird and jarring.
Sounds like a good idea to me.


----------



## lucasreis (May 20, 2012)

It probably would sound like this:

The Singing Butts "UNPLUGGED" debut Fart Music album - YouTube



ps: do not take this post seriously.


----------



## JStraitiff (May 20, 2012)

It would sound like this 



I dont dislike dubstep but i hate the way its become so popular. I hate popular things. Probably a hipster but whatever.


----------



## broj15 (May 20, 2012)

JamesM said:


> As much as I enjoy good dubstep, I'm becoming very annoyed with the genre. It's everywhere, and everyone thinks they've discovered something new. The exact same way everyone was with djent, and to a certain extent still is.
> 
> Stop. Remixing. Everything.


 

Dubstep, along with every other electronic music genre suffers from the same problem. It's over all quality suffers when it's prominent in the mainstream. Electronic music is usually dreadful when it's in vogue because every basement dwelling teen with a laptop and a youtube account automatically thinks they are a "DJ". That means that the market just becomes flooded with crap, making it nearly impossible to find the good stuff. Dubstep, along with every other electronic genre excels when it is kept in the underground and within it's own scene.


----------



## SkapocalypseNow (May 20, 2012)

broj15 said:


> Dubstep, along with every other electronic music genre suffers from the same problem. It's over all quality suffers when it's prominent in the mainstream. Electronic music is usually dreadful when it's in vogue because every basement dwelling teen with a laptop and a youtube account automatically thinks they are a "DJ". That means that the market just becomes flooded with crap, making it nearly impossible to find the good stuff. Dubstep, along with every other electronic genre excels when it is kept in the underground and within it's own scene.


Arguably that could be the case with any kind of music. Every basement dwelling teen with a Squier Affinity Strat with a laptop, a webcam, and youtube account automatically thinks they're a part of the next big thing - things like that though are just a lot easier to weed out on Youtube. But, in all seriousness, looking at a lot of the genres that just suddenly got popular, it's very similar.


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (May 21, 2012)

Marv Attaxx said:


> this is more deathcore than djent but whatever:




oh my god 


this is like

people that shouldn't have heard about industrial music

who heard about industrial music


as far as djent and dubstep, i've thought about it before and planned on experimenting with it with some friends before

it seems like they'd conflict with each other, though


----------



## broj15 (May 21, 2012)

SkapocalypseNow said:


> Arguably that could be the case with any kind of music. Every basement dwelling teen with a Squier Affinity Strat with a laptop, a webcam, and youtube account automatically thinks they're a part of the next big thing - things like that though are just a lot easier to weed out on Youtube. But, in all seriousness, looking at a lot of the genres that just suddenly got popular, it's very similar.


 
I can agree with that. However I feel that it is more noticable/ prominent with electronic music. To be a basement dwelling teen and play guitar - even at a novice level - still requires a bit of skill and effort (something alot of the "youtube generation" doesn't have) but to make dubstep (as far a I can tell from whatching my aquaintance - a so called "DJ".) is as simple as dragging this generic bass line over here and dragging this pre determined drumbeat over there.


----------



## spawnofthesith (May 21, 2012)

broj15 said:


> I can agree with that. However I feel that it is more noticable/ prominent with electronic music. To be a basement dwelling teen and play guitar - even at a novice level - still requires a bit of skill and effort (something alot of the "youtube generation" doesn't have) but to make dubstep (as far a I can tell from whatching my aquaintance - a so called "DJ".) is as simple as dragging this generic bass line over here and dragging this pre determined drumbeat over there.



-shrug- might be easier in a program like ableton, but in Logic (at least from the way I've learned to do it) its really a bit of a bitch to make. And then to make something that's actually a full, layered, cohesive song (not just a simple LFO bassline with a basic melody on top), well theres quite a lot that goes into it.


----------



## Winspear (May 21, 2012)

spawnofthesith said:


> -shrug- might be easier in a program like ableton, but in Logic (at least from the way I've learned to do it) its really a bit of a bitch to make. And then to make something that's actually a full, layered, cohesive song (not just a simple LFO bassline with a basic melody on top), well theres quite a lot that goes into it.



Yeah, I really don't get the hate. Seems like one of the more demanding electronic genres if you ask me, but people have a problem with it and think it requires the least talent.
Usually requires designing quite a lot of synth patches, use of formant filters, very high amounts of rhythmic automation etc.


----------



## broj15 (May 21, 2012)

Hmm. All I've ever seen people use was FL studio 9, which is actually pretty versitile. one of my other friends uses it to create hardstyle (another electronic music genre) while I use it to make some atmospheric synth stuff to add a little black metal flavor to my music.

disclaimer: I do enjoy some dubstep but only very little. I enjoy alot of Rusko and Caspa and I think that Big Chocolate is taking it in an interesting direction. Not arguing that dubstep isn't demanding, but check this out...

Prodigy live - Spitfire - YouTube

Edit: would not embed


----------



## spawnofthesith (May 21, 2012)

EtherealEntity said:


> Yeah, I really don't get the hate. Seems like one of the more demanding electronic genres if you ask me, but people have a problem with it and think it requires the least talent.
> Usually requires designing quite a lot of synth patches, use of formant filters, very high amounts of rhythmic automation etc.



Yup, but hey, if people don't like something, obviously it sucks and takes no talent to make (and everyone who listens to it is stupid) 

 

And I don't even really like dubstep, but the over the top hate is just silly in my opinion.


----------



## Daemoniac (May 21, 2012)

EtherealEntity said:


> Yeah, I really don't get the hate. Seems like one of the more demanding electronic genres if you ask me, but people have a problem with it and think it requires the least talent.
> Usually requires designing quite a lot of synth patches, use of formant filters, very high amounts of rhythmic automation etc.



It's not difficult at all. It would be if people created their own patches from scratch, but they don't. At all. They use preset wub-patches, there are generally less synth lines than other electronic genres, less layers and less interesting percussion going on too. The thing that bugs me is how simple it is and how narrow the scope is for what actually constitutes 'dubstep'. It seems anything with slowish dub drums, wub-bass and a thin-as-piss lead line is bang on the money, with no real scope for expansion on that theme (none that people seem to be taking on anyway, without the purists getting up in arms about how "THAT'S NOT DUBSTEP RARARARARAARA" anyway).

That's what bugs me about it, that and the fact that this new wave of artists seem to be treading much of the same ground the electro-industrial artists of the 90s were... only not as interesting.


----------



## spawnofthesith (May 21, 2012)

Yes, every dubstep DJ ever uses premade patches.


----------



## Daemoniac (May 21, 2012)

Yeah shouldn't have made such a mass generalisation there, but my point is that the patches sound the same, and I guarantee you a huge portion of the people making it (especially the bedroom warriors) don't. The one seemingly 'genre defining' element of the style is that low end wobble bass that every dubstep artist seems to use... Whether or not they've made them from scratch they all start to blend together and even if it's EQ'd in a completely different way (say, Skrillex compared to some of Reso's stuff), because it's such a huge staple it just gets stale.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (May 21, 2012)

How about this?
Why? by Behindert on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Jims (May 21, 2012)

Kurkkuviipale said:


> How about this?
> Why? by Behindert on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free



I loved that.
I need more of this in my life.


----------



## celticelk (May 21, 2012)

Daemoniac said:


> Yeah shouldn't have made such a mass generalisation there, but my point is that the patches sound the same, and I guarantee you a huge portion of the people making it (especially the bedroom warriors) don't. The one seemingly 'genre defining' element of the style is that low end wobble bass that every dubstep artist seems to use... Whether or not they've made them from scratch they all start to blend together and even if it's EQ'd in a completely different way (say, Skrillex compared to some of Reso's stuff), because it's such a huge staple it just gets stale.



For some dubstep that gets outside of that freakishly-overblown wobble bass, listen to some Distance or Burial. Both predate the dubstep craze of the past couple of years, and have a substantially more minimalist take on the genre.


----------



## synrgy (May 21, 2012)

^

Burial does really good work. His pads/textures are fantastic.


----------



## NovaReaper (May 21, 2012)

ehh, who else has noticed that dubstep and djent are inherently very similar to eachother which are in turn very similar to nu metal?


----------



## Rick (May 21, 2012)

CannibalKiller said:


> probably like Jetpacks Was Yes?



So what was the point of this thread bump?


----------



## BrianUV777BK (May 21, 2012)

Um....crap?


----------



## Winspear (May 21, 2012)

NovaReaper said:


> ehh, who else has noticed that dubstep and djent are inherently very similar to eachother which are in turn very similar to nu metal?



Yeah, I'd been listenting to stuff like Meshuggah for a while when I first heard dubstep (Excision). My immediate thought was 'It's like Meshuggah on a synth!'


----------



## grey dog (May 21, 2012)

i heard this song by a band called blood on the dance floor called "mosh n roll"
it was pretty bad but it was just electro dubstep, with djent.


----------



## Eric Christian (May 22, 2012)

Antimatter said:


> Well bulb is doing it so it must be a good idea


 
Yeah... Bulb mowed his lawn with a 2012 Snapper. Lets all go out and buy 2012 Snappers as well. Anyone know what blade he uses on his? Curious about the heat range of his spark plug as well.


----------



## Floppystrings (May 22, 2012)

Marv Attaxx said:


> this is more deathcore than djent but whatever:






 (Shockingly similar) play them together for maximum fun level.


----------



## Genome (May 22, 2012)




----------



## Marv Attaxx (May 22, 2012)

^Fuck Yeah


----------



## Eric Christian (May 22, 2012)

Exotype rocks...


----------



## BrianUV777BK (May 22, 2012)




----------



## SteveADVAITA (Oct 14, 2013)

Im the new vocalist of Exotype, a band who is trying to do just what the topic infers. i see our old synthetics video was posted. I can assure you we have improved our sound dramatically. Perhaps you guys could check out our new single?

Let me know what you think. I hope this is what you were all looking for.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5eKS5B6B82c


----------



## shellbound (Oct 15, 2013)

BrianUV777BK said:


>



Nah, Vader listens to Vader. 

At most, Vader listens to Vader _covering _Slayer.


----------



## will_shred (Oct 15, 2013)

Tones said:


> YouTube - Circles: The Frontline
> 
> i thought this was pretty cool, until i heard the vocalist



Holy hell that was awful


----------

